# Anyone bulking this season?



## PFM (Oct 2, 2012)

This is the time of year many guys go for the bulking compounds. I'll be running the classic dbol/deca stack.

400/600/40

Anyone else?


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 2, 2012)

Everone here under 40 should be bulking their ass off right now... through Thanksgiving and Christmas and the bowl games... eat-sleep-lift-dbol-deca (Npp)-test-repeat!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm going wild this winter... I'm slamming calories down with reckless abandon and beating the hell out of myself in the gym. Cruising on 250mg Test E and using 50mg TNE pre workout three times per week.  Starting in November I'll be running:

Test E 750mg
Tren E 600mg

and either dbol or drol or both.  

Cash is tight, but I'd love to get my hands on some good drol.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 2, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I'm going wild this winter... I'm slamming calories down with reckless abandon and beating the hell out of myself in the gym. Cruising on 250mg Test E and using 50mg TNE pre workout three times per week.  Starting in November I'll be running:
> 
> Test E 750mg
> Tren E 600mg
> ...



It's pretty hard to bulk on tren but it can be done- I have done it. 

I love good old dbol... I run it at about 50mg ed and depending on the quality adjust from there... TNE is the shizz bro- no better (safe) pre-workout available IMO. 

If you are indeed going to bulk consider swapping the Tren for Deca/Npp yes?

If you are running GH, swap that tren for deca/ npp and you will bulk like a mofo and at this time the calories are everywhere and a cable knit sweater will make you look like the damn Hulk brother - hell you are already a beast....

Have a GREAT run brother!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Yaya (Oct 2, 2012)

Test e/npp ...tne as pre workout

Maybe tbol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 2, 2012)

63Vette said:


> It's pretty hard to bulk on tren but it can be done- I have done it.
> 
> I love good old dbol... I run it at about 50mg ed and depending on the quality adjust from there... TNE is the shizz bro- no better (safe) pre-workout available IMO.
> 
> ...



I'm not a big fan of deca... I ran 600npp my last blast and hated it. I loved the effect on my joints, but I just didn't feel... I don't even know how to describe it. It just wasn't right for me.

I'm figuring a bulk with tren will be a challenge, so thats why the dose is up there at 600.  Only thing I have going for me is that I really can put more food away than probably anyone you know. I can eat and eat and eat and I never get full. In fact I've made myself quite ill on a few occasions from just eating non stop lol.  It'll be a cool experiment though. I'll log it I suppose.

Where do you see the challenge in bulking on tren for me?  Just cause it dries you up?  I know its not traditionally considered a bulker, butt-fuck it. I can eat


----------



## Yaya (Oct 2, 2012)

Also..hooters wings


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 2, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I'm not a big fan of deca... I ran 600npp my last blast and hated it. I loved the effect on my joints, but I just didn't feel... I don't even know how to describe it. It just wasn't right for me.
> 
> I'm figuring a bulk with tren will be a challenge, so thats why the dose is up there at 600.  Only thing I have going for me is that I really can put more food away than probably anyone you know. I can eat and eat and eat and I never get full. In fact I've made myself quite ill on a few occasions from just eating non stop lol.  It'll be a cool experiment though. I'll log it I suppose.
> 
> Where do you see the challenge in bulking on tren for me?  Just cause it dries you up?  I know its not traditionally considered a bulker, butt-fuck it. I can eat



I feel you on deca and npp - it is the ONLY compound that I have used that I absolutely do NOT like. Makes me feel like shit. I thought I was the only wierdo .. no offense. 

You can lean bulk on tren but tren runs you metabolism so high that as you take in all those carbs you (or at least I did) sweat like a whore in church. It was like the more I ate the more I sweated and the leaner I got lol. Finally I started going with about 45% protein, 30% fats and 25% carbs all before and after workouts and I started gaining. If I remember correctly I went from about 220 to about 235 on a 15 week cycle. 

Keep us posted and keep in mind what I did.
I appreciate you brother!

Vette


----------



## Yaya (Oct 2, 2012)

Tren kills me. Makes me mental and itchy, dbol bloats me too much


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 2, 2012)

Yaya said:


> Tren kills me. Makes me mental and itchy, dbol bloats me too much



I love being bloated on dbol.  I didn't get emotional on tren. I did on NPP though. I was intolerable. My libido was thru the roof on tren though.


----------



## Yaya (Oct 2, 2012)

Tren was my favorite for years..going back dmso days..might give tren e a try


----------



## Santaklaus (Oct 2, 2012)

Test, Deca and Tren for my Bulk..  Love bulking with Tren...


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 2, 2012)

Slowly shedding fat, I need surgery so I can't lift to bulk, lifting just not for gain except Safety Squat Bar squats I'm pushing this hard.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 2, 2012)

I can save you some money pob....dropout 500mg out of your test dose....trust

I'm gonna do a Lil somethin like this (keep in mind my cycles are always being tweaked while on)

1-6 200 test e/200 mast e/75 var
6-20 200 test e/200 mast e/600 tren e/ 75 var for weeks 6- 8
20-24 200 test e/200 mast e
24-40 600 test e/ 400 npp/600 mast e/ 75 var 32-40
40+ 200 test e/200 mast e

I'm also on 5iu of rips indefinitely

So there is my rough draft susceptible to changes

Glad to be back fellas!!!!!


----------



## Curiosity (Oct 2, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> I can save you some money pob....dropout 500mg out of your test dose....trust
> 
> I'm gonna do a Lil somethin like this (keep in mind my cycles are always being tweaked while on)
> 
> ...



Damn son, that's some serious shit! Glad to see you getting ready to rock out a serious cycle, I thought you were on hold for a while for some reason?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 2, 2012)

I was curiosity....I spent over a year off trying to get my wife prego....she is 6 weeks today hence why I'm running trt for 6 weeks...in case she miscarries I can come off and still have a great sperm count....hit the end of the first trimester and it's on lime donkey Kong. It's been fukin torture waiting this long and that is a massive understatement!


----------



## Santaklaus (Oct 2, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> I can save you some money pob....dropout 500mg out of your test dose....trust
> 
> I'm gonna do a Lil somethin like this (keep in mind my cycles are always being tweaked while on)
> 
> ...




Why would you be bulking with Mast and Var??  Just curious.. I use those compounds for cutting.  I don't generally hear of those while bulking..


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm not technIcally bulking with var....and mast will work with anything wether you bulk or cut...it also potentials the test your taking...

The var at the beginning is to kick off a lean bulk....at the end its to help with the water weight from the npp


----------



## Santaklaus (Oct 2, 2012)

huh?  That's an interesting theory.. Let me know how it goes.  Curious to see how you like it.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 2, 2012)

Lol I wouldn't call it a theory....a theory is thinking something will work....I already know this will work. Like I said though...it will be changing as I go. .I'm not sure on the npp dosage yet. This is actually not even a big cycle...not sure if you guys have heard or seen the Frankenstein cycle developed by RJ...that is a serious fukin cycle!!!! Makes mine look like something a female would do


----------



## Hollywood72 (Oct 2, 2012)

Damn cobra. If yours looks like a female cycle mine looks like a gay man's cycle

Test e or TPp 750/wk
NPP with a dbol kick

Now I might have to run something else so I don't embarrass myself. Lol


----------



## toneloc (Oct 2, 2012)

on week 3 of my first test/deca/dbol and so far so good up 13 lbs after 2 weeks and get pretty good pumps in the gym also i feel like i could stay there forever gotta force myself to leave


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 2, 2012)

Let me see if I can find the frankenstein cycle for you guys to check out..its pretty amazing and I know only a few guys who have actually ran it with amazing results....


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok here it is I believe....

Week 1-6 Test E 1250mg/w
 Week 7-12 Test E 1000mg/w
 Week 13-18 Test E 750mg/w
Week 22-27 Var 60mg/d
 Week 19-24 Test E 500mg/w

Week 1-8 Deca 700mg/w
 Week 9-16 Deca 800mg/w
 Week 17-24 Deca 1000mg/w

Week 1-12 GH 5ius ED
 Week 17-20 GH 5ius ED

Week 13-16, 21-24 GH 10ius MWF, 10ius Slin 3x a day TuTh*

This cycle was designed by the all famous RJ himself. If you guys want to know who RJ is then you need to either do a search on ology for RJ90210 or Join Thefitnessnation.net. I have learned everything I know today from RJ and User@204...these two guys are seriously hands down the most experienced and smartest guys I have met


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 2, 2012)

Santaklaus said:


> Why would you be bulking with Mast and Var??  Just curious.. I use those compounds for cutting.  I don't generally hear of those while bulking..



I use Mast all year round it's just a great compound and very mild maybe more then Var but both are mild and great together.

1 of the biggest things in the gym to gain is to have extra strength strength beyond your own and not everyone wants to bloat and or run tren so they go with these types of compounds.  

Maybe the best lean bulker around the same price of mast and var could be Tbol, at least I know a few that think so.


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 2, 2012)

yep, i'll be bulking with Test/masteron/Var myself here come november.  I love masteron!! great compound


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Lean bulk with 300mg Test E and 900mg of Primo for 24 weeks.  Was planning on running 6 iu's of gh the entire time.  However, Cobra's mix up the iu's strategy looks interesting.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Ok here it is I believe....
> 
> Week 1-6 Test E 1250mg/w
> Week 7-12 Test E 1000mg/w
> ...



I will concur on RJ and user. 2 good ass dudes with a wealth of knowledge. They don't call user google for nothin.

It's funny you brought up Frankenstein bro. I read this cycle when I joined nation and I thought fuck my life I'm gonna run that bitch one day. Now as soon as I knock my lady up, if I even still can, I'm running that motherfucker.

Currently I'm on 600npp 350 test an will be starting dbol at 50mg a week starting this week. My cycle started as 225 test 700 npp but I was having some mood problems. No deca dick, excuse me, prolactin dick at all. Just really moody and no real drive so I bumped the test up a little and dropped the npp a little. Still a little moody here and there but very manageable now. I was also taking caber e3d but I've bumped it to eod. All this came from RJ and users advice. Fuck we need to get user here!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 2, 2012)

Good luck colt. I talk to him every day and he always says he will join but never will lol He goes out of his way to help me on a lot of things though. And ya I agree...one day I want to run the frankenstein...the only issue I have is the slin...I dont mind running it as I have a really good protocol (and I work with insulin daily) for slin but I just really dont want to deal with the receptor rebound from it..fuck that lol

Colt you actually remind me alot of user


----------



## 69nites (Oct 2, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I'm not a big fan of deca... I ran 600npp my last blast and hated it. I loved the effect on my joints, but I just didn't feel... I don't even know how to describe it. It just wasn't right for me.
> 
> I'm figuring a bulk with tren will be a challenge, so thats why the dose is up there at 600.  Only thing I have going for me is that I really can put more food away than probably anyone you know. I can eat and eat and eat and I never get full. In fact I've made myself quite ill on a few occasions from just eating non stop lol.  It'll be a cool experiment though. I'll log it I suppose.
> 
> Where do you see the challenge in bulking on tren for me?  Just cause it dries you up?  I know its not traditionally considered a bulker, butt-fuck it. I can eat


POB. Imagine a Shepard's pie. 1 lbs ground beef a half pound ground lamb. Peas, carrots, corn, and enough garlic mashed potatoes to cover it about 1 inch thick across. Then cheddar cheese melted on top. 

Now tell me about how much of it you could comfortably put down in one meal with a tall glass of milk. 

If the answer isn't almost all of it you 
can't eat like me.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 2, 2012)

Ill be bulkin up for the next 2 years..dbol deca test should do it


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 2, 2012)

24 weeks test/deca/dbol/proviron...week 2 today


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 2, 2012)

Been running Test / Tren / Mast. Considering dropping the Tren for the bulking season as Vette points out I sweat at night like a swamp creature. 

Considering a Test only cycle, possibly add in some deca.


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 2, 2012)

I will be on a Dbol/Test/Deca cycle...but not until February.


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 2, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Been running Test / Tren / Mast. Considering dropping the Tren for the bulking season as Vette points out I sweat at night like a swamp creature.
> 
> Considering a Test only cycle, possibly add in some deca.



Why would you drop the tren for bulking??  Tren is the #1 bulker out there.


----------



## DF (Oct 2, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> I will concur on RJ and user. 2 good ass dudes with a wealth of knowledge. They don't call user google for nothin.
> 
> It's funny you brought up Frankenstein bro. I read this cycle when I joined nation and I thought fuck my life I'm gonna run that bitch one day. Now as soon as I knock my lady up, if I even still can, I'm running that motherfucker.
> 
> Currently I'm on 600npp 350 test an will be starting dbol at 50mg a week starting this week. My cycle started as 225 test 700 npp but I was having some mood problems. No deca dick, excuse me, prolactin dick at all. Just really moody and no real drive so I bumped the test up a little and dropped the npp a little. Still a little moody here and there but very manageable now. I was also taking caber e3d but I've bumped it to eod. All this came from RJ and users advice. Fuck we need to get user here!



Didn't mean to dislike this post. Damn iPhone


----------



## Georgia (Oct 2, 2012)

WTF CFM is alive?


----------



## pain iis pleasure (Oct 2, 2012)

unfortunately i have to go off right now and everyone is going on big bulking cycles!!!! WTF?! Was no 1 else running strait through the summer??? lol....i am just coming off a 6 month cycle and should probably take more than 3 off but im shooting for 3 months off and kicking in a nice bulk stack afterwards...

16 weeks
1-6 dbol 50mg ed
1-16 Sust 750mg pw
1-10 Tren E 500mg pw

and was thinking about some prop...thoughts


----------



## airagee23 (Oct 2, 2012)

Either gonna run Test P and Mast P or Test E and Mast E. Never ran Mast so im excited about it. Prolly throw in some var or tbol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 2, 2012)

69nites said:


> POB. Imagine a Shepard's pie. 1 lbs ground beef a half pound ground lamb. Peas, carrots, corn, and enough garlic mashed potatoes to cover it about 1 inch thick across. Then cheddar cheese melted on top.
> 
> Now tell me about how much of it you could comfortably put down in one meal with a tall glass of milk.
> 
> ...



I would probably come damn close.  Although I would use pork not lamb and I'd add in bell peppers.  Nice touch with the cheese though!

 My fiance's mother makes a strange version of shepherds pie in a large roasting pan. I usually just use the pan as my plate lol...

My fiancé is disgusted with me sometimes. But her mother loves it. She really gets a great deal of satisfaction from feeding people and I make her very happy


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 2, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Ok here it is I believe....
> 
> Week 1-6 Test E 1250mg/w
> Week 7-12 Test E 1000mg/w
> ...



That is a monster cycle... I'm not sure if I will run over a gram again. The last blast of 1300 or so wasn't healthy feeling if you know what I mean


----------



## 69nites (Oct 2, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I would probably come damn close.  Although I would use pork not lamb and I'd add in bell peppers.  Nice touch with the cheese though!
> 
> My fiance's mother makes a strange version of shepherds pie in a large roasting pan. I usually just use the pan as my plate lol...
> 
> My fiancé is disgusted with me sometimes. But her mother loves it. She really gets a great deal of satisfaction from feeding people and I make her very happy


The cheese is the topping on the cake. My dad's third wife taught me that. I also caramelize an onion and throw it in. 

I probably wouldn't do the bell pepper tho. No place in my Irish delight.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 3, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> Why would you drop the tren for bulking??  Tren is the #1 bulker out there.



The sweats from carb loading are a bloody nightmare, Bro.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 3, 2012)

pirovoliko said:


> 24 weeks test/deca/dbol/proviron...week 2 today


I like the looks of this, you will be happy with it. What doses are you running?


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm going all out with a test/deca/masteron/var bulker here in a few weeks.  gonna be eating everything in sight and doing a 3 day a week 5x5 routine.  Freaky, here i come!


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 8, 2012)

Damn you guys are running some crazy cycles lol.  I'm one week in on test c 500/week and d-bol 25 ed.  Im going to bump the dbol up to 50ed.  This is my first cycle.  Kinda sucks though because Ive been sick the past 2 days.  Oh well...back to the gym tomorrow.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 8, 2012)

Mind2muscle said:


> Damn you guys are running some crazy cycles lol.  I'm one week in on test c 500/week and d-bol 25 ed.  Im going to bump the dbol up to 50ed.  This is my first cycle.  Kinda sucks though because Ive been sick the past 2 days.  Oh well...back to the gym tomorrow.



Don't bump up that dbol yet.  Only way you need over 30mg is if its under-dosed.  Patience.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the advice!  I dont believe its underdosed.  My workouts have been pretty crazy and Im only 8 days in.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 9, 2012)

Mind2muscle said:


> Thanks for the advice!  I dont believe its underdosed.  My workouts have been pretty crazy and Im only 8 days in.



Don't split the dose either. Just take it all 1 hour pre workout.  You'll be lifting trucks.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 9, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Don't bump up that dbol yet.  *Only way you need over 30mg is if its under-dosed.*  Patience.



I would have to disagree with this


----------



## danielbiker (Oct 9, 2012)

I will start my bulking cycle in three weeks.It looks like this:

1-11 Test P at 600mg per week
1-10 NPP at 400mg per week
1-10 Mast P at 400mg per week.

It's my first time using deca and I'm very exited about it. I will probably strat a log to let everybody how is working.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 9, 2012)

danielbiker said:


> I will start my bulking cycle in three weeks.It looks like this:
> 
> 1-11 Test P at 600mg per week
> 1-10 NPP at 400mg per week
> ...



you must like short esters lol

run your test p out to 12 weeks atleast...npp is very hard on your hpta


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 9, 2012)

I also want to add...I ran out of patience..

hit 300mg tren e....100mg tren a....200mg mast e....100mg test e

did a couple cc in the right quad and a couple more in the right glute...proly going to be limping tomorrow (finally I get a bum leg...you guys dont know how bad ive been waiting for this!)

Let the games begin!


----------



## danielbiker (Oct 9, 2012)

Man,you will be the champion in the game!!Tren is so tempting but i have to wait few cycles, i guess, before jumping on the Tren train.It is so hard since i already got some bottles of tren .For now i'm just looking at them like a maniac and wonder how it will be.LOL





Cobra Strike said:


> I also want to add...I ran out of patience..
> 
> hit 300mg tren e....100mg tren a....200mg mast e....100mg test e
> 
> ...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 9, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> I would have to disagree with this



For a first timer? Ok, just opinion.  Hell I use a 20mg tab preworkout and get crippling back pumps but my guy notoriously overdoses the hell out of his tabs.  No its not IP 



danielbiker said:


> I will start my bulking cycle in three weeks.It looks like this:
> 
> 1-11 Test P at 600mg per week
> 1-10 NPP at 400mg per week
> ...





Cobra Strike said:


> you must like short esters lol
> 
> run your test p out to 12 weeks atleast...npp is very hard on your hpta



Agree with running the test an additional two weeks, but I'd take the NPP to 12 or 14 weeks.  You'll regret stopping at 10.


----------



## danielbiker (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for advice ,man.I will run extend the cycle then 2 more weeks.





PillarofBalance said:


> For a first timer? Ok, just opinion.  Hell I use a 20mg tab preworkout and get crippling back pumps but my guy notoriously overdoses the hell out of his tabs.  No its not IP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coltmc4545 (Oct 10, 2012)

danielbiker said:


> Man,you will be the champion in the game!!Tren is so tempting but i have to wait few cycles, i guess, before jumping on the Tren train.It is so hard since i already got some bottles of tren .For now i'm just looking at them like a maniac and wonder how it will be.LOL



If you're running npp this cycle why can't you run tren next cycle? Theyre both 19nors. You're not gonna turn into some maniac that foams at the mouth and eats peoples faces. You'll just turn into a sleep deprived maniac that can dead lift tanks and shit. No big deal.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 11, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> If you're running npp this cycle why can't you run tren next cycle? Theyre both 19nors. You're not gonna turn into some maniac that foams at the mouth and eats peoples faces. You'll just turn into a sleep deprived maniac that can dead lift tanks and shit. No big deal.



As a sleep deprived maniac who dead lifts tanks in his spare time, I can attest to this.


----------



## danielbiker (Oct 11, 2012)

Man,you know what, you made me to change my mind.Tren will be next cycle.And it will look like this:

1-12 Tren E at 400 mg per week
1-16 Test E at 600 mg per week
1-16 EQ at 750mg per week
1-5 T/bol at 50 mg per day
So what do you think?





coltmc4545 said:


> If you're running npp this cycle why can't you run tren next cycle? Theyre both 19nors. You're not gonna turn into some maniac that foams at the mouth and eats peoples faces. You'll just turn into a sleep deprived maniac that can dead lift tanks and shit. No big deal.


----------



## Santaklaus (Oct 11, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> For a first timer? Ok, just opinion.  Hell I use a 20mg tab preworkout and get crippling back pumps but my guy notoriously overdoses the hell out of his tabs.  No its not IP
> 
> I agree with POB... Especially considering it's your first cycle ever.  See how you react to the 25 ed.  I been using AAS for 11 years and I stick around 30 mg ed.  At 50(which I've run plenty of times) I get crazy bloated even with my AI.  Not to mention the insane back pumps...  If you're not satisfied with the 25 mg ed at the end of your cycle, next time up it to 50.  Something tells me you'll be very happy though


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 11, 2012)

danielbiker said:


> Man,you know what, you made me to change my mind.Tren will be next cycle.And it will look like this:
> 
> 1-12 Tren E at 400 mg per week
> 1-16 Test E at 600 mg per week
> ...



You might consider lowering your Test intake while running Tren. A prevailing school of thought is to run Test at TRT levels while blasting Tren such that competition for receptors is mitigated and (in some cases) fewer sides from the Tren.


----------



## ripped_one (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm starting my 10th week of test deca and up about 18 pounds as of today.  Started a new routine, plan on bulking (clean) through Christmas and then doing a test/eq/mast run or maybe play with some tren.  My wife is due mid March so I gotta get this done while I can still get good sleep lol.


----------



## Jada (Oct 12, 2012)

Lol u dame right ripped, prior me having my first child my friend told me about sleeping as much as I can before having a baby. I was like yeah what ever, when I had my child and she was cryin every 1 1/2 hrs I was like WTF! )


----------



## ripped_one (Oct 12, 2012)

My lil bro and his wife are going through it now.  They look like haven't slept in a year!


----------



## PFM (Oct 13, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Everone here under 40 should be bulking their ass off right now... through Thanksgiving and Christmas and the bowl games... eat-sleep-lift-dbol-deca (Npp)-test-repeat!!



I've thought this through and decided NOT to run the dbol, no problem I can hit 245lbs with Test and Nan. 245 on skinny guy like me looks huge enough.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm doing a tren a and tpp cycle next. I can't wait!


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 13, 2012)

Crazy F Mike said:


> I've thought this through and decided NOT to run the dbol, no problem I can hit 245lbs with Test and Nan. 245 on skinny guy like me looks huge enough.



If thats a pic of you in your avatar Bro, you're far from skinny. 245 and shredded sounds like a great goal! Have you run Nan before? Any experiences you could share?


----------

